# Baking soda in the milk works!!



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say Thank You to the HT member that told us about putting baking soda in your goats milk before freezing it to keep it from separating, etc. 

We are finally using out milk from the freezer & I put the baking soda in some of them & marked those jugs so I would remember & see how it works. 
It works great! No separations, no little grainy particles at the bottom of the jugs, etc.

I will add the baking soda from now on when ever I am going to freeze milk for our use.


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to know! I'll have to try that.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you use this milk for drinking? Just wondered how much you put in and if it effects the taste?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I missed that bit of info somehow so how much did you use?
Nancy


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I put about a heaping 1/4 tsp. per gallon, then put in the milk so it mixes automatically then freeze.

And Yes aart, we use it for drinking. Without the baking soda I noticed sometimes there are tiny little something or others like where the cream I missed while skimming it off the top was left behind. I skim the cream off before we drink it or before putting it in my jugs for freezing because hubby doesn't like the cream in there.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

But the cream is the best part!!! Thanks for the tip on the baking soda


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

With the small amount of baking soda you use, you don't taste it in the milk.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Was the milk fresh when you froze it?
How long had it been in the freezer?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> Was the milk fresh when you froze it?
> How long had it been in the freezer?


I Put my jars in the freezer right away when done straining for an hour or 2 to get it chilled right away. Then I transfer it to the fridge for 24 hours so all the cream settles to the top & then skim the cream off the top.
Then I put the baking soda in my plastic jugs & pour the milk in them & freeze.

The date on the jug were using now is July 31st.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I never have trouble with frozen milk separating as long as it is quickly chilled and immediately frozen.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

that is good to know. I don't notice the difference, but my husband refuses to drink milk if it has been frozen because it separates. I will have to try this and see if he notices. Thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I condense all the fresh goat milk we don't use immediately. Then I freeze the condensed milk. (I love the variety of condensed milk that can be made and the dishes each can create when defrosted later. Usually, after defrosting it, I strain the curds out, add cold water to the remaining for drinking and save the curds for baking.)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

That is good to know! Thank you for both experimenting and for sharing the results!


----------

